# FSB bei AMD 2600+ unglaubwürdig oder falsch eingestellt....



## ChargerTM (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab meine Kiste jetzt schon seit einem knappen Jahr und bin immer strickt dem Motto nachgegangen "Never touch a running system!" ;-) 

Jetzt hab ich aber nocheinmal nachgeforscht und habe herausgekommen, dass der AMD Athlon 2600+ Barton Core doch mit max. 266 MHz FSB statt mit den bei mir angegebenen 166 läuft. 

Mein System ist:

_*Motherboard:*_ Asus A7N8X-X
*Prozessor:* AMD Athlon 2600+ XP Taktfrequenz: 1.9 GHz in a Box
*Grafikkarte:* ATI Readeon 5500X 128MB TV Out (Erinnere mich nicht genau)

Hab damals natürlich auch an dem Bios rumgestellt und einmal hab ich es zurücksetzen müssen.
Also meine Frage ist, wie Stelle ich meine Werte ein und mit welchem Wert fahre ich dann langsam nach oben oder unten um nicht zu zerschiessen?

Danke Euch mal im vorraus für eure Beiträge....

Charger


----------



## Paule (13. Januar 2005)

Es ist schon richtig, dass der FSB vom Barton 2600+   166Mhz beträgt.
Ich würde in 5MHz Schritten nach oben takten und dann immer auf die Temperatur achten und schauen, ob er noch stabil läuft.

MfG

Paule


----------



## ChargerTM (13. Januar 2005)

Hab aber echt 266 gelesen. 
Was mir auch nicht ganz klar war/ist, hat den der FSB des RAM's etwas mit dem vom CPU zu tun. Denn ich habe damals eigentlich meine ganze Kiste so zusammenbauen wollen das sie mit einem 400FSB läuft. Und war dann bei der Anzeige schon ein wenig enttäuscht!? 

Denn mein MB und mein DIMM haben eine max. FSB von 400MHz.

Aber vielen Dank für deinen Tip, ich werde das gelich mal heute Abend ausprobieren und dir morgen dann berichtn wie's gelaufen ist.;-] 

MfG

Max


----------



## Paule (14. Januar 2005)

Das ist auch richtig so, dass dein Motherboard einen FSB von 200Mhz unterstützt (400Mhz wegen DDR) Den Takt von deinem Ram kannst du im Bios einstellen.Aber deine CPU läuft nur mit einem FSB von 166Mhz (333MHz).Du kannst natürlich versuchen sie auf 200Mhz hochzutakten oder den Multiplikator runterzusetzen. Man kann den Multiplikator  zwar im Bios ändern, aber ich weiss jetzt nicht,  ob der bei deiner CPU fest oder änderbar ist. Deine CPU hat einen Multiplikatzor von 11.5. d.h. 
~1900Mhz= 11.5 * 166Mhz
mit einem FSB von 200MHz wären das
200Mhz * 11.5 = 2300Mhz , was denke ich mal recht heiss und unstabil wäre, d.h. man müsste den Multiplikator senken.

MfG

Paule


----------



## ChargerTM (20. Januar 2005)

Hi Paule,

hab deinen Rat befolgt und bin erst in 5er Schritten später dann in 10er Schritten bis zu einem Prozessortakt von (170 - 195*11,5) etwa 2240MHz gegangen.
Natürlich habe ich das ganze immer mit Ventilatoren und Temperaturüberwachungsprogrammen verfolgt und bin zu dem erstaunlichen Ergebnis gekommen, dass die Temperatur in den ersten Schritten leicht gestiegen ist aber bei etwa FSB von 180, wieder runter auf die Normaltemperatur von etwa 47ºC gesunken ist (Ventilatorgeschwindigkeit gleichbleibend).
Jedoch hatte ich bei der letzten Einstellung also 195*11,5 Bluescreenabstürze nach etwa 2-3 Minuten:suspekt: . Bin jetzt wieder auf den 166 .

Du hast aber auch gemeint, dass man den Multi heruntersetzen kann, in Bios kann ich das machen habe ich gesehen. Ist das dann aber auch gesund für meinen CPU!?
Ich meine, nicht dass da was flöten geht wenn ich den auf 11,0 herabsetze ;-] !

Und ist das eine Möglichkeit die Abstürze zu vermeiden oder ist das reine Rechensache und an dem eigentlichen Problem ändert sich nichts? 
Wenn du wills schicke ich dir die Screenprints zu und du kannst mal schaun.

Danke mal für die Hilfe  

Max


----------



## Paule (21. Januar 2005)

Eigentlich ist es reine Rechensache und an dem Problem ändert sich nichts, aber wenn dein Rechner mit 200Mhz FSB und sagen wir mal  2000Mhz CPU läuft ist er schneller, als wenn er nur mit 166Mhz FSB und 2000Mhz CPU läuft. Deshalb kann man bei manchen CPUs den Multiplikator runtersetzen,  um einen höheren FSB benutzen zu können bei einer ungefähr gleichbleibenden Prozessorgeschwindigkeit.

MfG

Paule


----------



## TobGod (21. Januar 2005)

Du solltest aber darauf achten, dass du den FSB(FrontSideBus) nicht zu hoch stellst, da du dadurch ja nicht nur die Geschwindigkeit deiner CPU erhöhst, sondern die deines ganzen Systems. Empfindliche Hardware, wie PCI-Karten, könnten vielleicht Schaden davon tragen, deshalb musst da so ein Mittelding finden. Schnapp dir ein paar Benchmarks und schau mit welcher Einstellung zwischen FSB und Multiplikator dein System am schnellsten und stabilsten läuft.


----------



## Paule (22. Januar 2005)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist der PCI- und AGP- Takt bei dem a7n8x fest eingestellt und nicht vom FSB abhängig, d.h. du kannst den FSB so hoch oder niedrig machen, wie du willst, solange du deine CPU nicht grillst 

MfG

Paule


----------



## ChargerTM (28. Januar 2005)

Danke mal für eure Beiträge.....!

@TobGod


> Du solltest aber darauf achten, dass du den FSB(FrontSideBus) nicht zu hoch stellst, da du dadurch ja nicht nur die Geschwindigkeit deiner CPU erhöhst, sondern die deines ganzen Systems. Empfindliche Hardware, wie PCI-Karten, könnten vielleicht Schaden davon tragen


 
Vielen Dank für die Warnung, hab ich jetzt auch erst gelesen dass es sich bei der Eintellung um den internen BUS Takt handelt der mit allen Hardware Geräten dann auch mit dieser Geschwindigkeit arbeitet.

Kannst du mir aber sagen was Benchmarks sind! Ich denke mal Einstellungen für mein System und wo ich die vielleicht am besten herbekomme. Ich schau heute mal selbst aber ich denke ich werde wie immer nicht fündig!
Dann habe ich da noch eine Sache. Ich habe gelesen, dass ich auch die Letencytimings des RAM's änderen kann! Macht das Sinn bei meinem Motherboard? Ich hab das galube ich auf "autodetect" stehen im BIOS.

@Paule
Ok, ich setze meinen FSB rauf und meinen Multi runter! Soll ich dann auch ein wenig die Vcore hoch setzen!? Hab ich mal gelesen. Wie gesagt, bei 200FSB @11,5multi war mein System instabil 

Mal thanx für die Hilfe


----------



## TobGod (28. Januar 2005)

Also Benchmarks sind Programme, die deinen PC durchtesten mit sogenannten Stresstests. Daraus wird meistens eine Punktzahl ermittelt. Also standard Benchmarks sind 3dmark und für deinen Speicher usw. würde ich SiSoftware Sandra nehmen, da kannst du deinen PC auch mit anderen direkt vergleichen. 

Zum übertakten: Wenn dein PC instabil lief, die Temperatur aber normal war, sollte es am vcore liegen, da der Prozi wahrscheinlich zuwenig Strom kriegt. Weiß ich aber nicht hundertprozentig..


----------

